# What's your cockapoo scared of?



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

I just had to post. For the last few weeks only, Nacho goes absolutely barmy when I change the bin and put a fresh bin liner in. The first few times I couldn't work out why he was zooming around, barking and hiding!! It clicked that he hates me shaking out the liner although still wants to get as close as possible before doing his doodle dash - IN THE HOUSE. It was so funny today that I had tears rolling down my face. It's weird how it's only started to have been of interest recently. He even goes loopy if I open the particular drawer where I keep them. I will definitely get a video next time.

What's your poo scared of (or pretends to be scared of for attention)?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady hates when people approach her in the dark....she seems to be more on guard....other things she will attack, like the broom....she hates the broom and the Vacuum.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Poor Nacho!

Daisy hates the hoover! She runs away and hides which is one of the reasons I bang on about puppies being raised around household noises! I have to hoover everynight aswell so its not ideal for poor Daisy!

She is also scared of me leaving her  xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Both of mine hate the hoover, it's pretty hilarious to watch, I hoovered tpday and Poppy kept jumping off the sofa and going to the other side of the room when it came near her.

Although today I decided that I didn't think Izzie was actually scared of it, generally there is someone in the room for her to sit on their knee when the hoover comes out, but today I did it and no one was in the room, she just stayed laid on the back of the sofa and didn't flinch! Well not until i'd finished and turned it off and she came for her fuss  So now I have her figured out  Lol.

Other than that I wouldn't really say they're scared of anything, or nothing I can think of anyway. Izzie didn't used to like the hairdryer but now she quite likes it blowing on her when she's cold and wet  Poppy still tries to struggle away from it, but isn't scared of it as long as it's not on her.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Nothing... Betty is fearless


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lots of things seem to freak Lolly out. Things that move on their own that shouldn't are her favourite scardy things that have to be barked at. My friend has one of those spiral wooden hanging things outside her house which Lolly was very suspicious of!

But the funniest thing is my Father in Law!!! Lolly met him months ago at his house and all was fine but he came to stay at Christmas. She gave him a good sniff and let him pet her and then that was it. She took an instant dislike to him. Barking at him and doing that funny thing where they run close and then run away. Problem was that he was staying over and Lolly gave us the fright of our lives in the small hours of Christmas morning when my Father In Law got up to go to the loo and she went mad barking at our bedroom door! I was very worried that she would wake the kids and pressie opening would end up happening at 2am as they wouldn't be able to go back to sleep! but luckily they slept right through it.
He came for a coffee recently (he lives in Somerset so we don't see him often) and she remembered she didn't like him! She'll take treats from him and then go back to the suspicious behaviour!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Snowmen! Dylan went absolutely mad barking at them and giving them a really wide berth.


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Hoover, number one. A buddleia bush in our garden (only Polly knows why!), number two. Anything that makes a funny noise. And of course nasty shadowy things in the dark! They MUST be barked at!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Practically anything that moves in the wind - among a lot of other things


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Monty is scared of:

People coming near him when it is dark
Some hats freak him out
My brother when he comes in wearing his motorbike gear
Some dogs especially if bigger or on lead
Doesn't like you raising your voice at him or being told off- he goes all submissive and rolls onto his back.
Being left.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Nothing... Betty is fearless


Ha ha ha!!!

The only thing that really freaks Betty out is this weird man in Windsor. He is a bit special and has this really weird voice and always wants to fuss Betty but for some reason she hates him and just barks at him. He usually says "come here little doggie" and looms over her and she just backs away from him barking loudly!!!! To be fair he freaks me out so i don't blame her being scared!!

She will sometimes have a freak out at a random item like a wheelie bin but only when its dark and she can't work out what it is.


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Archie is also mostly fearless ... he runs away from the hoover (must be a doodle thing ) and isn't too keen on joggers (weirdo!) he doesn't really bark at them, it's more of a huff ... but he sits down and does it until they've run on


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

If Hattie goes out for a comfort break and an owl hoots she rushes back in with her tail between her legs ! She also barks at wheelie bins plastic bags and anything she knows will wind me up!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

My Scarlett is definitely a scaredy-poo! She runs from the vacuum and the steam cleaner and the broom. When she gets a new toy, she usually stays a bit away from it and will make little moves towards it and bark - this goes on for about a half an hour lol I'm sure there are more things, but these are the main ones!


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

Joggers
Pigeons
Green wheelie bins lined up in on the pavement the night before dustmen day! 

But the thing that makes Deefer bark is when the tea towel has "fallen" on the floor from the hook! It must be pushed by someone and this only happens when Deef is in the room alone!

S


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Definitely bin bag liners. Wheelie bins when they're being moved
Strangers sitting on park benches 

Not my father in law!! But maybe if she spends time with Lolly when he's around, it will rub off on her 

Definitely not afraid od the Hoover even though she came from a large breeder and not raised in the home. I guess the exception to the rule.


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Wheelie bins moving and the noise they make if he cant see them being moved.
The small windmill in the garden that has been there the whole time we have had him but he has only just taken exception to it! He was very brave last night and was barking at it while backing off then running into the kitchen if it moved!
Today it was a round blue rubber placemat that had fallen under the breakfast bar that must have really troubles him as he didnt bar just kept a VERY wide berth of!


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

Maisie is definitley NOT impressed with wheelie bins. although being raised in a family home and being brought up with her siblings and regular noises like hoovers and washing machines, as soon as i put the hoover on Maisie goes hysterical, the other day she actually jumped up on the window ledge (where she's never been before!!) to get away from the nasty hoover!!


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Chihuahuas! Loves all other dogs, generally the bigger the better but scared even to walk past the chihuahuas' garden and if they come out to see him Frisbee just throws himself onto his back to submit. He is twice their size already so it is a bit embarrassing - although to be fair there are two of them!


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

Ruben is pretty laid back and not afraid of anything other than this rubber chicken toy I bought for him. It squeked, like most of his toys do, but this one freaked him out. If you picked it up, he would leave the room. One day he had it in his mouth and carried it into the loungeroom crying! I had to throw it away. I'll never know why he didn't like the rubber chicken, in a bikini LOL


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Amiee Jane is afraid of our neighbour's borzoi, and thanks to the guy down the road, bikes.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Pushca hates people in hats or hoodies. They get her bravest bark. The Hoover usually is given a wide berth and the hair dryer after her bath


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

This has just reminded me of what sets Betty off, skateboards or scooters! She just barks at them! It doesn't seem to be young kids on them that bother her but the kind that teenage boys have. I can only assume its the noise of the wheels. It's very weird and quite embarrassing at times as she will just run round the person on scooter/skateboard and bark at them!!!


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

Coco doesn't like men at the moment. Will bark at any noise that he hears even the kids coming down the stairs. Big dogs. If we move suddenly off the sofa he will bark.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Tilly hates the SHOWER (when she has to go in it) but loves it when I'm in it and puts her head under the shower glass to catch the water😄 (spacer)

The CAR
She's all excited going for a walk but when I round the corner for the car she runs back into the house. 
Hmmm


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

This is an interesting thread!
Men in glasses
Big dogs
Small children
His reflection in glass doors
The ironing board 

Oh dear. A real scaredy-poo!

Meg x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

the big empty packet that holds multiple bags of crisps. If I put one on the floor he runs away and watches it from the other room!!


----------



## hana123 (Aug 5, 2011)

well my 12month cocapoo meg or who i also call meggie peggie haha is so scared of being in the car as soon as we start the car she is ok but as soon as my dad drives she goes from calm cocapoo to complete n utter frightened of the car ever since she could see out the window when she was really young she loved it she just got on my tummy and we were cuddled in together by the blanket that the breeder gave us when we picked meg up to take home anyway now that she can see out at the window is bad she freaks out and barks but no just any bork that sort of bark that fearful bark and she wines so we tryed so meny things that we could rember them all we have done puting treating in our pockets and someone sits in the back with her till we are there to wharever we go worked for a week and she went back to square 1 we have tryed puting te radio well up full blast so she canny here the enjine but that isnt working you name it we have done it so we put her in the front beside my dad to see if that would d the trick but thats right it didnt she loved it at first but then agian went back to whare we first started because he bites my dad's arm and he goes bolistick at her and if we dont get this thing nipped in the boot of the car haha see what i did there haha we will end up having a accident if she keeps biteing my dad whilest he is driveing so all i ask is 4 some advise please we dont know what elce to do thx so much for your time hana & car monster meg haha xxxxxx oh and rember to HELP USSSSSSS !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

hana123 said:


> well my 12month cocapoo meg or who i also call meggie peggie haha is so scared of being in the car as soon as we start the car she is ok but as soon as my dad drives she goes from calm cocapoo to complete n utter frightened of the car ever since she could see out the window when she was really young she loved it she just got on my tummy and we were cuddled in together by the blanket that the breeder gave us when we picked meg up to take home anyway now that she can see out at the window is bad she freaks out and barks but no just any bork that sort of bark that fearful bark and she wines so we tryed so meny things that we could rember them all we have done puting treating in our pockets and someone sits in the back with her till we are there to wharever we go worked for a week and she went back to square 1 we have tryed puting te radio well up full blast so she canny here the enjine but that isnt working you name it we have done it so we put her in the front beside my dad to see if that would d the trick but thats right it didnt she loved it at first but then agian went back to whare we first started because he bites my dad's arm and he goes bolistick at her and if we dont get this thing nipped in the boot of the car haha see what i did there haha we will end up having a accident if she keeps biteing my dad whilest he is driveing so all i ask is 4 some advise please we dont know what elce to do thx so much for your time hana & car monster meg haha xxxxxx oh and rember to HELP USSSSSSS !!!!!!!!!!!


Hi Hana

Oh dear!! Have you tried a travel crate that can fit in the back seat or in the boot? You could cover this over with Meg inside - may keep her calmer and safer for everyone! Fill it with her blankets and a toy or something she really likes to distract her - Nacho is fine now but i used to put his crate in the back, cover it and give him a kong filled with apple, bacon and peanut butter - that kept him amused and distracted for a long time! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Trying to think here .. ummm .. it hurts my head lol 

Honey is not a great in the car when travelling, she shakes a little.

Picnic used to be scared of cars driving past us when pavement walking but she is fine now. 

Oakley used to hate the bin bags just like Nacho, oh and the postman lol.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh and one more to add if he hears the words mentioned in one sentence........ Ears and Cleaner!!! he normally scooters off

and if I go and get cleaner or cotton wool pad he wanders off 


Not so much scared as he lets me do it more of a "Oh no!! " and "rather not have it done!! "


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Not sure if this is classed as scared but Beau hates bleach with a passion  If I put bleach in the toilets or soak dishcloths etc in it I have to shut Beau out of the room the bleach is in as she runs around barking very loud  I think she may have a very sensitive nose so it upsets her - she is ok with any other household products just has a loathing of bleach


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh Izzie hates the car as well! JoJo just reminded me, she isn't a great traveller, she pants and has to sit on someones knee bless her.


----------



## hana123 (Aug 5, 2011)

S.Claire said:


> Hi Hana
> 
> Oh dear!! Have you tried a travel crate that can fit in the back seat or in the boot? You could cover this over with Meg inside - may keep her calmer and safer for everyone! Fill it with her blankets and a toy or something she really likes to distract her - Nacho is fine now but i used to put his crate in the back, cover it and give him a kong filled with apple, bacon and peanut butter - that kept him amused and distracted for a long time! x


thx what is your name look i was wondering if i could add you to my contacts so we can chat because now that you have sent me that i'm so happy i want to here more from you how old is Ur cocapoo n whats its name 

thx agian hana & meg


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

hana123 said:


> thx what is your name look i was wondering if i could add you to my contacts so we can chat because now that you have sent me that i'm so happy i want to here more from you how old is Ur cocapoo n whats its name
> 
> thx agian hana & meg


Hi Hana. My names Susie and would be happy to help any way I can. We are all very happy to give and receive advice on here. It's been so helpful throughout the months. I have a 9 month old apricot cockapoo called Nacho!! 

Has the car situation got better?

I've private messaged you. Just go to user CP on the left hand side and click inbox (also on the left handside bar).

Here's a pic of Nacho sleeping on my lap in my office whilst i'm trying to work


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

Ted has a few scaries....wheelie bins cause him great concern(to be avoided at all times) road works, mop, hoovers and anything that makes a loud noise, apart from that he is my little brave solider!!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Just remembered another one of Lolly's suspect items. The ironing board. She's fine while it's up it's just the putting it up and down and carrying to and from the cupboard she doesn't like!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> Just remembered another one of Lolly's suspect items. The ironing board. She's fine while it's up it's just the putting it up and down and carrying to and from the cupboard she doesn't like!


I forgot about the ironing board as don't do much ironing in the winter though do loads in the summer as wear a lot of linen but Beau hates it the same as Lolly


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Oh Izzie hates the car as well! JoJo just reminded me, she isn't a great traveller, she pants and has to sit on someones knee bless her.


Vincent is the same, he's only happy sat on my knee (no one elses!) in the front passenger seat. But he's getting too big to do it! 

Vincent is scared of the area where we keep our wheelie bins (in Manchester we have FOUR bins!!) if I go to throw something away he barks away jumping back anf forth! He's always done it though, I guess he's not big on recycling


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

My Grandchildren  She's not too bad with the 9 year old or the 6 and 5, but the toddler is a big worry, unless he has a biscuit she could steal Yet to see what she's like with the new baby that arrived last Thursday.


----------



## pammy67 (Aug 28, 2010)

NOTHING LOL, TOFFEE IS A ROTTWEILLER IN A LITTLE BODY!!


----------



## ilovemypooch57 (Feb 20, 2012)

Bailey isn't a big fan of the rug cleaner, power jacks, things dropping, the 20th Century Fox movie introduction (she jumped the first time she heard it), the reflection of the tv in our cabinet, my workout gloves, my barbells, etc.


----------



## avrildunseath (Oct 30, 2011)

I have just found out tonight that Pippa is scared of Skype . My husband is away on a trip and he decided to Skype us. Pippa went mad and couldn't stop barking at the television. It was really funny to watch .


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Funny you mention that Avril, my dogs hate mobile phones!
If i'm not at home or my parents aren't sometimes i've tried to say hello to them on the phone (put it against their ear & talk to them) & they've both backed away! Bless


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Funny you mention that Avril, my dogs hate mobile phones!
> If i'm not at home or my parents aren't sometimes i've tried to say hello to them on the phone (put it against their ear & talk to them) & they've both backed away! Bless


awwww! Vincent just tries to lick the phone ._.
When we Skype Dans parents Vincent always tries to find them by looking behind the monitor!! He gets so confused


----------



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

Simon, a buff-colored Cockapoo, is very skittish. He seems scared of his own shadow as well as dogs on TV. Alvin, the white Cockapoo mix, runs and hides when the vacuum comes out.


----------



## hana123 (Aug 5, 2011)

S.Claire said:


> Hi Hana. My names Susie and would be happy to help any way I can. We are all very happy to give and receive advice on here. It's been so helpful throughout the months. I have a 9 month old apricot cockapoo called Nacho!!
> 
> Has the car situation got better?
> 
> ...


 awww how cute sadie Sadie could i add you 2 my contacts please that would make our day xx


----------



## hana123 (Aug 5, 2011)

*hi*



S.Claire said:


> Hi Hana. My names Susie and would be happy to help any way I can. We are all very happy to give and receive advice on here. It's been so helpful throughout the months. I have a 9 month old apricot cockapoo called Nacho!!
> 
> Has the car situation got better?
> 
> ...


 awww how cute sadie Sadie could i add you 2 my contacts please that would make our day xx


----------

